# Guess what time it is!!??



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

...time to meet LADY, my new foster horse!!


So, um, she is super super great already. 
She popped off the trailer pretty looky-y but no spooking at all! I was super impressed. 
She is pretty pushy on the ground but I think a rope halter (the rescue was trying to use a nylon web one) and a little effort will change that right up.

She and Lacey pretty much immediately bonded. They gave each other a good sniff and promptly cantered the perimeter of their pasture together (Lady in the lead, she's definitely the dominant one but not rudely so). 
Lacey thinks Lady is probably the best thing ever. If Lady moved farther than about 10ft away, Lacey'd immediately move herself to catch up. I was impressed with Lady even more because Lacey was trying to constantly be in her space (I think the whole blind thing) and Lady didn't do more than flick her ears back just a bit. 

Such good girls!

Anyway, what you've been waiting for, PICTURES!!

Lacey is a CHUNK compared to Lady. That will be fixed very soon, trust me.










Such an adorable lil face!










And, um, I see NOOOO playing with her mane, at all, in my future. Nuhuh! Not me! haha










"I haz friendship!! Didja see her!??"










She's still skinny.  But she's only been rescued for about a month so I have a sneaking suspicion that she'll be a very easy keeper. haha










"Don't make fun of my chub! I cannot help it!"










Cute Arab girlies...










ALERT!










"Psh, that young horse is sillllly!!"










Gotta go do more investigating...










"What's over there?"

[Also, Lacey's butt compared to Lady's = LOL]










"That girl with the camera...she fed me cookies...."










"Welp, gotta go!"












Lacey's like insta-herdbound so we'll be doing some exercises to combat that... haha

But yeah, they really like each other so yay!

I hope your day has been fantastic too!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Lady is gorgeous Wallaby! Lacey seems so happy with her new horsey BFF. Looking forward to more pictures and stories of your girls.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwww!!! I love her already!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

YAAAAAY! shes gorgeous! and Lacey isnt fat! shes fluffy!
haha lacey looks so happy to have a poneh frieeeeeend.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lady is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love her looks! What a great relief to you that they like each so well right off the bat! Yay! Thanks for posting the pics. Enjoyed them!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

She's a gorgeous girl, it's great you're fostering her! Lacey looks like she likes her new friend.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay! Lacey has a friend! She's cute. 

Let me be the first to say I will string you up by your toes if you touch her pretty, long mane.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

She's adorable! Although I am a sucker for plain bays with cute blazes.  Is there any info on whether she is registered or anything?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Yay! Lacey has a friend! She's cute.
> 
> Let me be the first to say I will string you up by your toes if you touch her pretty, long mane.


 
ill grab the rope!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

She is absolutely stunning! Has such a sweet expression. I was actually starting to wonder when you were going to upload photos of Lady. 

I am glad to hear both Lacey and Lady are getting along well. I'm sure they are both enjoying the new company. The photos are lovely, as always.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG THAT IS SUPER AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!

I laughed so hard at the butt sizes.. aww  Lacey's all curvy gorgeous though

Yay!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Such a PRETTY girl. Both of them are .


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I'm super excited about her. It's gonna be fun working with her! I can't wait for tomorrow to come. Tomorrow="play"time. 
I decided to hold off on any work today for Lady because I felt like settling and getting to know Lacey would be more beneficial for her. Tomorrow, though, is fair game! haha

I think Lady already knows how to pose too - she OBVIOUSLY understands that that is a requirement for staying with us. :lol:

I am so thrilled that they got along from the start. And it's all better for Lacey since she really does not need a horse buddy that'll be constantly pushing her around (she's very not dominant).

Do not worry! I mean that I'm going to be doing so much mane braiding. No cutting! I finally have a horse with a long gorgeous mane allll to myself and since running braids are probably my favorite...seems ideal. 

Grayshell, I'm not sure. She sure looks like she's purebred! At the same time, the people she came from were apparently super sketch so I'd be surprised if they registered her... And she was apparently an orphan to begin with and the people who she was rescued from bottle-fed her soo.... :/
If I had to guess, I'd bet that she's probably Egyptian/Crabbet or some similar combo. She's definitely one of the lanky, no-butt, kind. xD


They are two great girls, this summer is gonna be so fun!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah!!! Lacey has a friend! And OMG does Lacey ever look big next to her. Just, way more muscle! Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hah, RIGHT?! Lacey's basically looking like one of those freakishly muscle bound bodybuilder guys next to poor zero muscle Lady!
Like right below halter horse status. :rofl:

3 months from now, two horses that are both beefcakes... Sign me up! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Do not worry! I mean that I'm going to be doing so much mane braiding. No cutting! I finally have a horse with a long gorgeous mane allll to myself and since running braids are probably my favorite...seems ideal.


*breathes sigh of relief* :lol:

She's really cute. Look forward to hearing and seeing how she does!


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

That cute lil pink nose is just too much! She's gorgeous now, can't wait to see her when she's back at 100%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wallaby,

I just want to say. You do such an amazing job taking care of your horse. Lacey, at 27 years old, looks absolutely phenomenal. Its great to see someone with such a passion to care for their horse. You really do a great job. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wallaby,
> 
> I just want to say. You do such an amazing job taking care of your horse. Lacey, at 27 years old, looks absolutely phenomenal. Its great to see someone with such a passion to care for their horse. You really do a great job. :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I second this. 

Seeing Lacey pics always makes me smile, and now doubly so! I am so happy she has a friend to love her and not push her around... I know you've talked in the past about how sensitive she is. It sounds like a wonderful arrangement for all involved... Please update frequently!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

get ready to deal with the major horse challenge of "buddy sourness" I can just see it on the horizon. 

Lady is adorable, and I think Lacey must feel like she had Christmas in June.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

They're both gorgeous! The house ain't bad either! 

Lady has one of those faces you just wanna kiss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

CaLaPorte and Arrowsaway, you two are just too sweet!  I do my best. I've been crazy blessed to be able to find, at such a comparatively young age, something my heart loves to do THIS much. I really think they do me as much good (or more!) as I try to do them. 

I know what you mean, WTFCas! I'm kinda bummed that since I'm trying to get her OUT of my personal bubble (she was an orphan so has no concept of personal space), I can't do nearly as much nose kissing as I want to do! haha She's gonna be so WOW when she's at 100%, oh geez. All my lesson kids are going to want to steal her! :lol:

Hah, I know Tiny! I'm scared. I'm planning to work with them each separately on a daily basis at least somewhat to hopefully combat that. I guess kinda on the plus side, I assume due to Lady's orphan-ness, Lady is beginning to be MUCH more attached to me than she is to Lacey. I get whinnied at and such (probably something that will need to be dealt with...) when I leave but I can take Lacey away and the only "freaking out" (neighing, etc) party is Lacey. Lacey knows that's 100% unacceptable so I can correct her pretty well when I'm working with her but when I'm not working with her, well, she'll learn.
Hopefully that lil dynamic will help somewhat in preventing any major issues but we will see for sure. My fingers are crossed! I'm somewhat nervous for when I first try to take Lacey on a trail ride without Lady but that's a bridge I guess we'll cross when we get to it. :shock:

I agree, Prinella! I feel like their pasture is the pretty popular girls table in high school, or something. And when they're having a little spat over who gets to be closest to me, I feel like the popular-ist kid of all. :rofl:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What a doll! I almost missed this thread...and when I saw it I was so excited! Glad Lacey has an equine friend now!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new mare! shes gorgeous.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad you caught it VanillaBean!  I was so excited about Lady coming FINALLY when I heard! The rescue texted me, as I was about to head out on a ride with Lacey, being all "Hey, can we bring you Lady today, or is that too soon?" and I was like "BRING ME PONY!" :rofl:
I'm so glad she's here now too. Lacey is still thrilled. They're a really really well matched pair. I might have to agree to foster Lady through the winter too... 

Thanks Reining Girl! I can't wait for her to get SO fat....I mean, muscular! :lol:


----------

